# Is it just me, or is this funny?



## manaheim (Jan 26, 2009)

Maybe I'm just losing it because I'm a parent and seeing my three year old just randomly doing this strikes the parental funny bone, but...

I just rounded the corner into our family room and there Grace was...







I was chuckling and said, "Um, Grace?"
And then she turned to me and very matter of factly said (muffled) "What?"
So I started laughing, to which she insistently said "WHAT?!?!?!"

Someone I work with had this to say...

"that is, like... darth goes to preschool
luuuuuke
you took my milkkkkkk"



Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Artograph (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah.......from one parent of little ones, to another...it's funny!!! I've got a few pics somewhere of my little guy (age 5) watching TV (probably Scooby Doo!!! LOL!!) wearing his daddy's sledding helmet....shield down and all!! Same reaction..."What...??!!??"

(So nice to see you around by the way!!!


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 26, 2009)

That's hilarious.  When my boy was that age, he did it with a planet of the apes mask.  Only he aproached me ..... in a dark room.  Scared the fire outa me!


----------



## BrandonS (Jan 26, 2009)

My wife and I have no kids, but that is really funny.  I think the fact is was "normal" to her adds to that.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 26, 2009)

Love it!! [One to save to embarrass her with when she's a teenager and dating.]


----------



## manaheim (Jan 27, 2009)

Artograph said:


> Yeah.......from one parent of little ones, to another...it's funny!!! I've got a few pics somewhere of my little guy (age 5) watching TV (probably Scooby Doo!!! LOL!!) wearing his daddy's sledding helmet....shield down and all!! Same reaction..."What...??!!??"
> 
> (So nice to see you around by the way!!!


 
hahah... awesome.  Have to cherish these moments.  I know that sounds like a cheesy halmark card, but man... it's so true.  They things they do sometimes... 

And thanks for the "nice to see you"!  It's nice to be back!   Been busy lately.



flashbackpat said:


> That's hilarious. When my boy was that age, he did it with a planet of the apes mask. Only he aproached me ..... in a dark room. Scared the fire outa me!


 
HAHAHAHAHHA... that's awesome. 



BrandonS said:


> My wife and I have no kids, but that is really funny. I think the fact is was "normal" to her adds to that.


 
This is the real measure, IMO.  If someone _without_ kids finds it funny, it transcends us dorky parents who go "Awww..." to some of the lamest and/or grossest stuff.   (I won't get more detailed than that as to spare the non-parents the horror) 



Antarctican said:


> Love it!! [One to save to embarrass her with when she's a teenager and dating.]


 
ooooo!  Good idea!  Maybe a big print at her wedding.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 27, 2009)

Kids do some real funny things and they amaze you on a daily basis. I don't remember my grown kids putting on those kind of "accessories"...I was blessed with calls from the neighbors informing me that one of my kids was outside in their underwear again. They just liked to strip all the time.   (I think I would have opted for the mask instead<---probably less embarrassing).


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats great!! My oldest did that with my scuba gear still have the pic it was just adorable.


----------



## BTilson (Feb 11, 2009)

Yup, hilarious. I've got two sons, so maybe I'm biased as well... But I've got some somewhat similar shots of my 4 year old in his undies and a full coverage storm trooper helmet. Hilarious stuff, for sure.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 15, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Love it!! [One to save to embarrass her with when she's a teenager and dating.]


 My thoughts too.   These little gem photos you capture now will work wonders when the date comes over and ya go....he...nice to meet you...wanna see some photos. ?:lmao:


----------



## RichardA (Feb 15, 2009)

That is awesome!

LOL


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 15, 2009)

flashbackpat said:


> That's hilarious.  When my boy was that age, he did it with a planet of the apes mask.  Only he aproached me ..... in a dark room.  Scared the fire outa me!


I would much rather have my little one come to me with a planet of the apes mask on.  Mine has Incredible Hulk fists.  I get my *** kicked all the time!

Then again, she doesn't exactly need the Hulk fists for that.  We don't call her The Raging Emma for no reason...



			
				mitsugirly said:
			
		

> Kids do some real funny things and they amaze you on a daily basis. I don't remember my grown kids putting on those kind of "accessories"...I was blessed with calls from the neighbors informing me that one of my kids was outside in their underwear again. They just liked to strip all the time.   (I think I would have opted for the mask instead<---probably less embarrassing).


Nope, it probably would have ended up underwear and mask instead of just underwear. 

Speaking of underwear, my brother would sleepwalk all the time.  My parents would get calls from the neighbor's constantly because he'd be over there at 3 am in his underwear.  Funny part is, he also had braces and had to wear this horrendous headgear thing at night.



			
				Chiller said:
			
		

> My thoughts too. These little gem photos you capture now will work wonders when the date comes over and ya go....he...nice to meet you...wanna see some photos. ?:lmao:



Every time I get a good photo of my older girl (she's 8) I keep teasing her saying it will be a good boyfriend picture when she brings a boyfriend home to meet mom and dad.

.


----------



## Christina (Feb 17, 2009)

its photographs like this that we all hide when we get old enough to know our parents have them hidden somewhere. i love how the hands are just folded so matter of fact in the lap.. like is so natural.

I have a shot of my sister sitting on the potty with her pants around her ankles her sunglasses on and leaned back against the tank reading a book... sweet black mail =)


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 17, 2009)

It needs a caption:

"Come to the Dark Side... we have Spongebob blankets!"


----------



## Chiller (Feb 17, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> Every time I get a good photo of my older girl (she's 8) I keep teasing her saying it will be a good boyfriend picture when she brings a boyfriend home to meet mom and dad.
> 
> .


 
I have some of those incriminating shots of my stepdaughter.  Now that she is wed, and with hubby, it wont be as much fun, but, I have my backup weapons. :lmao:


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 17, 2009)

Show it to her kids.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 17, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> It needs a caption:
> 
> "Come to the Dark Side... we have Spongebob blankets!"


 
hahahhaah... AWESOME!

I'm so happy people have enjoyed this thread.  Everyone should feel free, btw, to post their own amusing pics of their kids.  Go nuts!


----------

